
Colleges are getting ready to blame their students - akud
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/colleges-are-getting-ready-blame-their-students/614410/
======
aurizon
accuse, then expel, keep their money,(note, number one is the rules of
acquisition = Once you have their money, you never give it back.) fund a
generation of class action lawyers, some as yet unborn... For
reference:-[https://memory-
alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Rules_of_Acquisition](https://memory-
alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Rules_of_Acquisition)

